# I ordered an ironman combo 5/6 gutter machine today.



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

youngbuck said:


> Did you buy it from guttersupply.com? They had a good deal with a couple of spools and guillotine. The change over takes about an hour at first, but once you got the hang of it, it takes 15 minutes.


I ordered it from my local supply house Lansing Building Products. They beat everyone on price by at least $350. I was out the door with freight, taxes, two spools, both guillotines, two run out stands and the machine for 10,900....ish. Guttersupply.com quoted 11,244.78. I'm sure they are reputable but I'm not spending that kind of money without seeing someone's face.




NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Take some pics after the trailer is all set up. Gonna have to be crazy organized. 6" stuff takes up a chit load of space


The trailer is set up lol. I'm gonna run it bare bones for a few weeks until I decide what my next vehicle will be. I'm leaning towards buying a used 12' box van like you suggested. Or a small step van. Just need to hang the gutters I've sold and replenish the bank account! The only reason It's in a trailer for now is so I can lock it inside. That 6x12 trailer has a payload rating of 1900 lbs, the machine is 1400 with no coil. Not gonna work for me long term but it got her to the shop.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

WBailey1041 said:


> I ordered it from my local supply house Lansing Building Products. They beat everyone on price by at least $350. I was out the door with freight, taxes, two spools, both guillotines, two run out stands and the machine for 10,900....ish. Guttersupply.com quoted 11,244.78. I'm sure they are reputable but I'm not spending that kind of money without seeing someone's face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow You got a great deal! I paid $10,000 for my jobsite 6" machine in 1999. You got combo for less..good work


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

youngbuck said:


> The change over takes about an hour at first, but once you got the hang of it, it takes 15 minutes.


I'm Mr. Check, double check and recheck, it took me exactly two hours 27 minutes. Im sure the next time will take less than an hour and I bet after a dozen changes I could do it in 15 minutes. It's so simple once you understand what the engineer means by "to change the #3 backside box former pull the quick release pin and move all 13 stations to the furthest position from the guide bar' this step takes about 13 seconds. That is after you drink a beer and figure out where the #3 station is in relation to the guide bar etc.

Call me crazy but when the instructions read, misalignment could cause permanent damage not covered by warranty, I'm getting a micrometer. Total overkill on my part. The machine is clearly top quality, nothing felt cheap or under engineered. If I wasn't such a safety Sally I would have been done in 90 minutes.


----------



## youngbuck (Mar 17, 2010)

There are about ten steps, I numbered the parts that need to be moved with a sharpie so that I could remember easier each time, and I would not Forget any steps. It worked for me, now I don't need to look at the numbers.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

youngbuck said:


> There are about ten steps, I numbered the parts that need to be moved with a sharpie so that I could remember easier each time, and I would not Forget any steps. It worked for me, now I don't need to look at the numbers.


You ever run into any issues with adjustment with the constant switching back and forth? Was always curious


----------



## youngbuck (Mar 17, 2010)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> You ever run into any issues with adjustment with the constant switching back and forth? Was always curious


Not really, sometimes if you are not using the spool, but the coil holder the coil may go in crooked, and come out with no lip and a high back, or vice versa. 
Once you have the adjustments made, you don't move the two parts (I am not sure what they are called) that allow you to put in the larger or smaller coil, and If those are set right, and you don't move then, the coil comes out nice. 
What machine are you running? Panther? Knudsen?
In the smaller step van I have a 5" machine that is 20 years old but runs like a champ. That is a panther, the other is the combo.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm using a jobsite 5 " and 6" I bought the 6" machine new in 1999 and believe it or not I used my fathers original 1970 Knudsen 5" machine up till 10 years ago. Thing ran like a champ but came across the 5" jobsite and was too good of an offer to pass up


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Guess who ran out of miters today? This guy. Gutters are getting painted after I leave so it was the perfect chance to use all of the scrap I've had leftover. Every job since I got this machine, I've added 10 or 20% to materials trying to cya. Naturally, I'm now short one end cap, 5 wedges, 8 hangers and 3 miters! At least I'm making money I suppose.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't say I've never run out of a few things at times...sucks at the time, but hey, it happens!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

WBailey1041 said:


> View attachment 121197
> 
> 
> Guess who ran out of miters today? This guy. Gutters are getting painted after I leave so it was the perfect chance to use all of the scrap I've had leftover. Every job since I got this machine, I've added 10 or 20% to materials trying to cya. Naturally, I'm now short one end cap, 5 wedges, 8 hangers and 3 miters! At least I'm making money I suppose.



Time to stock up . You buying only what you need for each job?


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

out of curiousity Bailey----

How big is your shop and what are you paying in rent?

Lads and I have come to the realization it's time for us to move to bigger quarters.

we have materials/equipment stored at my house, 2 storage units and a friends shop----so basically we are spread out at 3 different locations.
It is now all but impossible for me to keep track of inventory spread across 3 locations-and none of those locations is really set up to unload palletts/crates of slate or Tile

just curious what that space was running you down there.

stephen


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

We use a 12'x6' enclosed trailer I've posted pictured before (tproiuble posting pics today). 

Thing is even new vans break down- dragging a trailer its easy to get another truck on a whim instead of down time. 

Although I am very busy running my 5" machine I am envious of your 6" capability. My first machine was a Guttermaker Watertite and it was a PITA to switch it over- ended up deleting the guilitine all together after it jams once or twice....

Box miters look hidious IMO and easy to sell against. Strips are the norm here but custom cutting your corners will set you apart. Its easy and no inventory issues.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

There is a man who posts here is, Cresent? Who only runs 6" across the lake from us in NY and does well with it. 

I'm a 1/2 ton truck man- I drive a lot (60,000+ a year) and I think about purchasing a 6" machine and putting it on a nice open tandem axle trailer with a high bed- maybe completely over the tires- as I am 6-5 I hate leaning over to work. The open concept is easy access and low wind drag.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Roofcheck said:


> There is a man who posts here is, Cresent? Who only runs 6" across the lake from us in NY and does well with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 1/2 ton truck man- I drive a lot (60,000+ a year) and I think about purchasing a 6" machine and putting it on a nice open tandem axle trailer with a high bed- maybe completely over the tires- as I am 6-5 I hate leaning over to work. The open concept is easy access and low wind drag.



Holy crap. 60,000 miles a year? I complain when we have to drive an hour for a job lol. We did about 60% 6" this year There are tons of gutter guys around here and doing 6" and not hiring Mexicans separates us from the pack


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Surprisingly untio the great May 2014 hailstorm hitting Rutland, VT there are non, were no Mexicans. After the ridiculously terrible work turning out down there i doubt we will get many more.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Roofcheck said:


> Surprisingly untio the great May 2014 hailstorm hitting Rutland, VT there are non, were no Mexicans. After the ridiculously terrible work turning out down there i doubt we will get many more.



Must be nice. We are the ONLY all American installers in my area. We are a small one crew owner operated company. Telling customers that my brother and I will be doing the install is a very easy sell.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I should clarify my comment- anybody regardless of race can be a hack and anybody regardless of race can be a true craftsman.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Roofcheck said:


> I should clarify my comment- anybody regardless of race can be a hack and anybody regardless of race can be a true craftsman.



I hear ya. You're way more politically correct then me lol


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Stephen H said:


> out of curiousity Bailey----
> 
> How big is your shop and what are you paying in rent?
> 
> ...


775 a month, 3 offices, 1200 sqfr total but the warehouse is 20 x 25


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

WBailey1041 said:


> 775 a month, 3 offices, 1200 sqfr total but the warehouse is 20 x 25



That's awesome price for that space. I pay 400 a month just for 3 parking spots. Thank god have home office


----------

